# Eclipse inkonsistent??



## ruutaiokwu (2. Jul 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Ich tue eigentlich immer eine Verzeichnis "lib" in das Eclipse-Root-Projektverzeichnis, falls ich irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten zu irgendwelchen .jar's brauche.

Nun sieht plötzlich alles anders aus, beim neuen Projekt... dabei hab ich das immer so gemacht. Man vergleiche die Struktur der beiden geöffneten Projekte wie auch die Icons.







*Zu "AndroidCompatibleSMTPClient":*
- "lib"-Verzeichnis wie oben erwähnt erstellt
- .jar reingepackt
- Bei den Einstellungen in den Classpath genommen, aber nix "External Libaries" da im Projektverzeichnis
- ... dann sieht's so auf wie auf dem Screenshot!


*Zu "AndroidCompatibleSMTPClientTest":*
- "lib"-Verzeichnis wie oben erwähnt erstellt
- .jar reingepackt
- Bei den Einstellungen in den Classpath genommen, aber nix "External Libaries" da im Projektverzeichnis
- ... dann sieht's so auf wie auf dem Screenshot!


-> Frage: Warum erscheint bei *"AndroidCompatibleSMTPClientTest"* das `lib`-Verzeichnis danach plötzlich leer sowie mit einem anderen Symbol?


WTF, wie inkonsistent ist denn sowas?

Was ist die Lösung des Problems?

Neuste Eclipse-Version holen?

Auf Eclipse in Zukunft besser verzichten?

...das kann's ja alles nicht sein!!!!!


----------



## ruutaiokwu (2. Jul 2020)

Nachtrag 1:







Nachtrag 2:






...WTF hoch 27!!!!


----------



## mihe7 (2. Jul 2020)

Die Markierung im Icon des lib-Verzeichnisses sagt einfach nur, dass das Verzeichnis im build-Path ist. Im anderen Projekt siehst Du die Markierung im Icon vor dem Jar.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (2. Jul 2020)

Eben, darin sehe ich die Inkonsistenz!

Habe mal nen Bug gemeldet:





						564865 – The created "lib" folder (for .jar's) in Eclipse Java Project root folder looks different after adding the .jar's to the classpath as non-external libraries
					






					bugs.eclipse.org


----------



## ruutaiokwu (2. Jul 2020)

Die neuste Version (zusätzlich das Zulu JDK v14 in der eclipse.ini (java.exe) eingetragen) läuft aber nun so wie sie sollte:


----------

